# I think it's time



## McLintock (Oct 11, 2014)

I had to put down my Chessie a few years ago, and I think it's time for another dog. I'm hoping you guys can help with that, it seems like there's a lot of knowledge and experience here.

Due to my home situation, a puppy just isn't an option right now. So I'm looking for a "started" dog. I know that's a pretty subjective word. Really what I want is a younger dog that at least has the basics. It's going to spend more time with the family than it will in the field (unfortunately), so I need a calm well behaved dog that I can also take to the marshes with me for some ducks.

Can you guys suggest a kennel or trainer that sells dogs like what I'm after? I'm in northern Utah if that helps. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Chessie or lab?


----------



## McLintock (Oct 11, 2014)

I would prefer either a Chesapeake or a black lab, but really I just want a good dog.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Steve Shaver was selling a young yellow Lab not too long ago, give him a call if you are still looking. Here is a link to the ad:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?110540-(UT)-5-month-old-yellow-male


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

rlpenn said:


> Steve Shaver was selling a young yellow Lab not too long ago, give him a call if you are still looking. Here is a link to the ad:
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?110540-(UT)-5-month-old-yellow-male


If you buy a dog from Steve it will be top notch!!! If you buy a dog elsewhere you really need to let Steve have it for a couple months! He made my lazy lab into a obedient house dog and a animal in the duck blind!!!!!!


----------



## McLintock (Oct 11, 2014)

That ad is for a puppy, which I can't get right now. But thank you. 

How much does he charge to train a dog for a couple months?


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Shaver might have other dogs that are more suitable or know of some, he is worth a call. I think he is fair and honest.

He has some prices on his website: http://www.mooseheadretrievers.com/main_page.html


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

McLintock said:


> That ad is for a puppy, which I can't get right now. But thank you.
> 
> How much does he charge to train a dog for a couple months?


 Depends on your definition of puppy. A puppy can be anywhere between 6 weeks and a year or more.
Yellow dog is approaching 8 months old and is a real sweetheart. Very easy going but love to work. This guy will make someone a very nice hunting and family dog. He should also excel at the hunt test game. He is more than capable of running junior hunt tests right now.
As for training dogs for others I charge $550 a month but thinking of going to $600, Others are at that or much higher. I also have a black male for sale that is a little younger, around 5 months. Watch the videos. The ones of Eddie the black dog were done just a couple days ago. The yellow dog video on land was close to 2 months ago and the one on the water was done back in July. In one of the water videos Bruce gets a little lost but watch him stick with it and work it out, very impressive for 4 months old. Some may think these dogs are a little pricey but believe me they are pretty cheap for their level of work and training. Just add up the costs of buying a puppy plus vet bills for shots etc and feed for 8 months. If you consider the time I have put into these dogs I'm not making much if any. Plus both of them have excellent pedigrees.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

drakebob01 said:


> If you buy a dog from Steve it will be top notch!!! If you buy a dog elsewhere you really need to let Steve have it for a couple months! He made my lazy lab into a obedient house dog and a animal in the duck blind!!!!!!


 Oh ya? Which one of my darling little student was that?


----------



## McLintock (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for the response Steve. Eddie looks great and I have no doubt he's worth every penny. Unfortunately that's quite a bit out of my price range. Very tempting though.
Besides, I think a dog like that would be wasted on me. I have no interest in field trials. The dog will end up being more of a family pet that I also hunt with.


----------



## McLintock (Oct 11, 2014)

The reason I say no puppy, is that I don't want to deal with the house breaking and having all of my things chewed to pieces. I also have a 1 year old, so no playful puppy biting either.
So I guess it's more of a training issue than an age issue.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

If Steve's pups are way out of your price range, I can't imagine what kind of young, trained gun dog you expect to get for less. 

I get that it is a lot of money, and I get that those particular pups may not be right for you, but if you want a young dog with training you need to either rethink your budget or be more realistic about what kind of dog your money can buy. A well bred Lab puppy is going to cost $500 to $700 (and that is on the low end). Trainers cost $600 or more per month (again on the low end). Labs chew stuff up for a good two years. I don't know much about Chessies, but the pups I've seen for sale were pricier than Labs.

If you are lucky you might find someone who has hit on hard times and just wants a home for his older dog. You might check the walls at places like Sportsman's Warehouse.

Sorry I can't help.


----------

